# Terra-vet 200



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

Can this be used on goats and if so what is the dosage ?

TIA!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

terra vet is the same med as LA 200, oxytetracycline....dose is 1 cc per 20# sub q once a day...

https://www.drugs.com/vet/terra-vet-200.ht


----------

